# So this is what the army get up to



## 28th61st (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckungdXf6fE

[video=youtube;ckungdXf6fE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckungdXf6fE[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 27, 2013)

That was funny mate, think I have seen some of the clips before but not all

solaf

Just a pointer, to insert video like above, just click the insert video icon and paste in the web address (URL). The icon is the one that looks like a film strip.


----------

